
Tesla DUI driver to court: “The car was driving” - chirau
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2018/01/23/a-tesla-owners-excuse-for-his-dui-crash-the-car-was-driving/?utm_term=.ae081e0138bc
======
teagee
This story seems to combine two distinct events:

1\. Man pulled over in SF for DUI

2\. Man crashes Tesla into firetruck

In both instances the driver blames autopilot, however the author makes the
two events into one to create a convenient narrative "DUI crash with
autopilot". Questions still abound for Tesla, but the DUI driver was passed
out with the car stopped -- not the same story the author presents.

